# Playmate des Jahres - 2022 - Halbfinale - 1/2



## feetie (1 Jan. 2023)

Oktober Fransika Distler





März Beatrice Wolf


----------



## Cherubini (2 Jan. 2023)

Eindeutig Beatrice März..äh, Wolf.


----------

